# Hello just wanted too give everyone a tip for tranny fluid.



## diamondiskey (Jul 9, 2020)

If youre thinking about changing the filter and tranny fluid. Do it. Its better late than never. I made the mistake of using vallvoline max atf. It didn't work in my case. It would not go into drive right away i would have to idle till Operating time. So i bought the oem fluid. It was 80 dollars for a gallon. It fixed the engaging and slipping. Its expensive but worth it in the long run. Dont go cheap. It shifts super smooth.


----------



## viper6 (Aug 13, 2020)

What Year model and transmission was this on? It seems is hit or miss with non OEM fluid.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I've never understood why people buy cheap. The Chinese love it. They'll sell you a six pack of the cheap junk. 

Buy OEM or better. Perform services on time, too early is a waste you your money. The only exception is lifetime fluids, as some point I would change it out. Why would you put the wrong fluid in a car and then be amazed that the right fluid costs more and works. Good is not cheap, but is certainly cheaper than buying cheap.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

I never understood why people buy overpriced "lowest bidder" OE junk fluids

Any issue caused by aftermarket fluids is user error.... either the spec wasn't researched and a proper aftermarket fluid wasn't chosen, or my favorite and most common issue is nobody knows how to do an ATF level check, or the ATF filter is clogged

Issue sounds like a level problem


----------

